# [SOLVED] Laptop not booting completely...



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

My sister's Windows 7 laptop has been failing to boot recently. She says the only new thing she's done is use the NowTV site which she says doesn't download anything. However the laptop now acts strangely to the point I can't get into it to run the scanners...


Windows Error Recovery
Start Windows Normally - The 4 sections of the Starting Windows logo come together but freeze as they connect. After a minute there's a flash of Blue Screen (can't tell what it says) and it restarts.
Launch Startup Repair (recommended) - Windows loads files, seems to startup normally, a low resolution screen then it switches to the standard resolution... the mouse can move but 5 minutes later the screen hasn't progressed.

F8 Menu
Repair Your Computer - Loads files, then does the same thing as the Launch Startup Repair. Seems they're the same thing with different names...
Safe Mode - Loads files until it reaches avgidsha.sys (I don't know if it loads the files in a specific order, but the 3 before it are avyrkx64, avgloga, and avgmfx64. All .sys files. After a minute frozen there it gets a quick blue screen and it restarts again.
Last Known Good Configuration (advanced) - I didn't see this before I started this post. The Starting Windows logo is pulsing now unlike before but still restarts after 1 minute, no blue screen.
Directory Services Restore Mode - Loads the same files as Safe Mode, but this time goes to another screen then a minute later restarts:


> Microsoft Windows Version 6.1 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1)
> 4 System processors [3894 MB Memory] MultiProcessor Kernel
> The system is booting in safemode - Directory Services Repair




These are the only options I can think to use without risking extra problems, and I don't have a boot disk. Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Hi and welcome to TSF please read this carefully How to start the Windows 7 Recovery Environment


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Unless I'm missing something in there, I already stated that the Repair Your Computer method doesn't seem to work...


> Windows loads files, seems to startup normally, a low resolution screen then it switches to the standard resolution... the mouse can move but 5 minutes later the screen hasn't progressed.


...or should I wait more than 5 minutes? It doesn't even make it to the login screen or anything like that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Sorry my bad I should have been clearer in the steps to try see option 2 here System Restore - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*



Zeokage said:


> These are the only options I can think to use without risking extra problems, *and I don't have a boot disk*. Any ideas?


So it looks like the only option is to find another computer with Windows 7 and create a boot disc on it to start solving the problem as the laptop (to my knowledge) didn't come with a copy of the OS on disc?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

No they don't usually now your supposed to make a disc and the software is normally included on the computer,do you get a option in the start up repair screen to run a restore


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Yes, I noted in my opening post what happens in each case. I may be able to find another Windows 7 laptop and create a disc that way... It's really the only way, isn't it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Well it seems like your best shot


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Ok, I've just tried booting through the disc I made and got this at the end...



> REM couldn't perform the screening because couldn't detect 2 HDDs on this system
> 
> C:\system.sav\util\MBRINST.EXE /INI C:\system.sav\util\MBR.INI /U /Q
> ECHO MBRInst returned %ErrorLevel% >> C:\system.sav\logs\MBRINST.LOG


Then I close the cmd.exe box and get a Windows Script Host dialog box:


> Script: X:\RITA-TOOL\FindRPDrv.vbs
> Line: 43
> Char: 13
> Error: 0x80041032
> ...


It's slow going, but I've made it to the System Recovery Options. Just hoping there are some previous images or restore points on there.


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Typically, there are no previous points saved for System Restore, or a system image backup. Right now it's looking like a full reinstall, seems this HP laptop has a factory setting option.


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

The repair option took a long time, but it made things seemingly back to normal. AVG also says that there are no threats. Should I do the malware scans and post a new thread in there just in case?


----------



## nellykumar (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

:facepalm: You haven't create System Restore point in your laptop, neither you Make any recovery disk for it. so its better don' loss your time and try to install new Windows. If you have Important data Then just open your drive and connect to external USB Connector and copy paste your Data to Next PC.


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

As I said in my previous post, I've managed to get things booted up now with the boot disc. I've also found out why there were no restore points, because the laptop was looking for it in the D drive when it should have looked in C and I couldn't see any way to change that search.

That said, why do systems come partitioned when they aren't set up properly for general use and recovery? This system had the restore points on C but searches for them on D and another sister's laptop had everything being used in C, but ran out of HDD space because D was being left dormant and it had twice the space of C!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

How to set up system restore How to Create a System Restore Point in Windows 7 - For Dummies
anf if both Partitions show then change it to C and they usually do come set up for the main drive partition


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Already did that.  Both partitions showed so I set it to do it for both (it was set for just C which is what made it impossible to find as it was searching for D). Unless I delete that partition so it's all C... I did that with my other sister's laptop already, but I'm guessing there's a reason for the split?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

D: drive is often a recovery partition with limited space and should not have restore or any other back up on it


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

That's what I thought, so something's gone wrong there. Nothing major though it seems I think.

It looks like the system's back up and running now, but should I post a new thread in the virus/malware forum with the logs just in case?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Hi if you feel you could have a infection then have it checked there is a link on every page to the first steps read through that then make a new thread in the virus,trojan and spyware area with the info you can gather and mention anything you could not


----------



## Zeokage (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

It's purely because I don't know the cause of the non-booting issue even though it seems to have been fixed. I'll start a new thread there.

Thanks joeten, you can declare this solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*

Sometimes things get corrupted and then won't boot usually a repair fixes it other times it might be a fix mbr


----------



## Samuelpat (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Laptop not booting completely...*



Zeokage said:


> The repair option took a long time, but it made things seemingly back to normal. AVG also says that there are no threats. Should I do the malware scans and post a new thread in there just in case?


Hey man, I just have te same problem and I was wondering if You can help me out with this, if u have kik or twitter where we can talk faster? Plz, I just need to fix this :frown:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@samuelpat, please do not hijack someone else's thread. Start your own thread. All support must be done in the forum and not through PM, Chat, Kik, Twitter or Email


----------

